# Karpfenangeln am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal



## Hering 58 (27. August 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht Jesco und super Fotos hast du gemacht.Petri


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (27. August 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht Jesco und super Fotos hast du gemacht.Petri



Danke, Hering 58


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (6. September 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht über ein sehr interessantes Gewässer! Mal nicht wieder irgend so ein Baggersee, der wöchentlich von 30 Teigmurmelangeln bevölkert wird . Kanal und Fliessgewässer sind doch viel interessanter, auch wenn es da jetzt nicht zwangsläufig den 40 Pfünder zu fangen gibt. Ich hätte richtig Lust da angeln zu gehen!!!

Vielen Grüße aus Süden, wo es leider ein dummes Nachtangelverbot gibt!

der fanatische Universalangler


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. September 2019)

Hallo Universalangler,

vielen Dank. Ja, der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal ist ein tolles Gewässer an dem man noch viel Platz zum Fischen hat. Auch ein Nachtangelverbot gibt es hier oben nur an wenigen Seen, sodass das Karpfenangeln auch noch richtig ausgeübt werden kann. Ein Urlaub hier im Norden lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, auch wenn einem die 40-Pfünder nicht massenhaft in den Kescher schwimmen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. September 2019)

Besten Dank für den schönen Bericht mit den super Fotos


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. September 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besten Dank für den schönen Bericht mit den super Fotos



Gern geschehen


----------

